

Ask HN: Google I'm feeling lucky button, how to click it? - nedzadk

Hi guys, i was wondering how to use i'm feeling lucky button on new google homepage where results are shown while you are typing ? :) :)
======
reacocard
There's an option in the search settings to turn off instant results:
<https://www.google.com/preferences>

Other than that, there isn't any way to use I'm feeling lucky anymore. Not
much point, as with instant results it's one click to get the first result
anyway.

------
flexxaeon
once you're on the results page you can click i'm feeling lucky next to the
terms in the suggestions dropdown

